# Outdoors > Fishing >  Ngongotaha Stream Fishing

## Petros_mk

Any tips, access points, flies to use on Ngongotaha Stream
Any photos you got to share... then share them...

I am thinking of doing some flyfishing there for a day in a couple of weeks on a stream around Rotorua. This one seems ok. Anything else worth visiting?

----------


## kiwijames

Waititi is about 1km up the lake (East) and fishes well. I was up last weekend though and the Ngongotaha was reported to be fishing better. No fishing past the road bridges until after Dec 1. Needs the lake to warm up a bit to really fire at all the stream mouths.

----------


## kiwijames

Flashbacks, bead head HnC, carrot nymph, hares ear and modern variants. Often I will take fish in these areas where others won't because I will present a fly rather than launch it via some rough arse bazooka technique and my flies are not universal snapper kingfish trout dimensions. 14s and 16s work well. Oh and a small bouy is not the best strike indicator. They are small streams, a piece of white wool is more than sufficient.

----------


## Dino

As above and hang on, some decent fish run up through the streams. Have had a nice couple of days fishing there back in Early 2000s, bloody good fun!

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Petros_mk

Cheers guys...
I will need to find out where this bridge is so I don't step the boundaries...
Alternatively, I was looking at Tarawera River and Lake on the maps but not sure how accessible the river is... So Ngongotaha will probably be it...
Does Ngongotaha run on private property or it is easily accessible?

----------


## kiwijames

You cannot miss the bridges. Both streams have reasonable access up the banks (well last time I was up the Nongotaha there was). You'll have to check the season is right but the beach from the Orchard around to the Te Wairoa on Tarawera can have some awesome fishing too.

----------


## bully

iv seen heaps of fish caught right behind the  Ngongotaha shops.

----------


## big_foot

Often heaps of people fishing just on the main road below the bridge on the Ngongotaha stream. Went for a walk up Hamurana spring on the weekend an it was just filthy with fish round the 2lb mark, not sure if your allowed to fish up there or not though never seen anyone fishing it.

----------


## kiwijames

> not sure if your allowed to fish up there or not though never seen anyone fishing it.


 Yeah, thats a nah. Road bridge again Im pretty sure, and the bridge is only 20m up from the mouth

----------


## P38

> Yeah, thats a nah. Road bridge again Im pretty sure, and the bridge is only 20m up from the mouth


What! Not even for customary fishing?   :Sad:

----------


## kiwijames

> What! Not even for customary fishing?


How the fuck could a trout be customary? Piss off you stirrer :Wink:

----------


## P38

> How the fuck could a trout be customary? Piss off you stirrer


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Any tips, access points, flies to use on Ngongotaha Stream
> Any photos you got to share... then share them...
> 
> I am thinking of doing some flyfishing there for a day in a couple of weeks on a stream around Rotorua. This one seems ok. Anything else worth visiting?


                                                                                             ------------------------------------------------

Ive only fished it a handful of times during the winter mainly - hooked a couple of steam trains & lost em - did land a nice 8lb brown one fine sunny Friday arvo - not really an expert up there but its nice to fish .........

 If you got a Kayak and a jigging set up & some spare time - try lake Rotoiti put in at gisborne point paddle out to the 5km bouy & Jigg above & below it depending on how the wind is drifting/pushing ya around - you should be in about 25m if you get on them - hang on for some nice fish - Told a mate to do the same last year on his 2nd drift he got a 10.5lb rainbow - having only got sea fish before he thought this was normal so took it home & filleted it..... :Pacman:

----------


## Petros_mk

> he got a 10.5lb rainbow -* having only got sea fish before he thought this was normal* so took it home & filleted it.....


haha.. classy. 10lb normal... only if...
I'd be happy with anything really, it will be a day just to get out of Auckland for a cool down...

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> haha.. classy. 10lb normal... only if...
> I'd be happy with anything really, it will be a day just to get out of Auckland for a cool down...


The best thing outta Auckland is the road South...............

----------


## Gapped axe

No fish in Tarawera, mind you for a FORUM MEMBER I could probably find 1 for ya

----------


## Petros_mk

> The best thing outta Auckland is the road South...............


Very true....

Tho, trout wise we've got Pupuke lake 5 mins away from home with apparently solid numbers of fish. few years ago they released 500 pieces from the Ngongotaha hatchery... Not sure of the recent years, if they've release any on a regular basis... Walking my dog there daily, I see a lot of fish rising at dusk and dawn but over the years I've met only a few actually landing just one or two on occasion...I really need to find the trick for the lake....

----------


## Maca49

Set a net!

----------


## hunter308

Mate try the Awahou stream aswell and suprised no one gave it a mention it is one of the top fly fishing spots in rotovegas and I had some of my best fly fishing there it gets packed out big time with fly fishermen in the summer when trout head up the stream wade out into lake and cast into cold water flow use olive tungsten bead headed wooly buggers with continuous slow retrieve or do the retrieve and pause thing you can also sight fish from the bank last time I was there a big deep pool had opened up after a big storm trout congregate there big time once again olive bead headed wooly buggers or willow grubs, as for hamurana you need to wade into the lake and cast across the front of the willows to the right of the mouth once again olive wooly bugggers and willow grubs or cast towards the bridge and let the fly travel down over the small pool there but in the lake casting across the cold water flow is way better for hamurana. if you tie your own flies slip a bit of green crystal flash under the tail instead of the traditional red trigger point under the tail and use variegated chenile for the body

----------


## rookiesniper

Ive fished tarawera river alot being from the area(whakatane not kawerau!)and have caught plenty of fish in there,good access through kawerau going into the forest,numerous spots along river road,have also fished ngongotaha a bit and also hooked stream trains in there,all public access along that stream,very clear water easy to see them
Good luck mate

----------


## hunter308

I never got a bloody thing out of the Ngongy Awahou was where I was getting hit by the freight trains I need to get another fly rod at some stage get a day license and pay the Awahou another visit.

----------


## kiwijames

Just got off the Waititi. Not much happening. A few larger fish (browns) were cruising the edges up to the motor camp but my 6 year old certainly made it hard to make an introduction. 
Awahou I doubt will be much action at present as the lake is still fairly cold. Ngongotaha might just be the place to be. Tell you tomorrow (hopefully).

----------


## Neckshot

> How the fuck could a trout be customary? Piss off you stirrer


Bugger was going to take the wife up to be my custodian guide :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> Just got off the Waititi. Not much happening. A few larger fish (browns) were cruising the edges up to the motor camp but my 6 year old certainly made it hard to make an introduction. 
> Awahou I doubt will be much action at present as the lake is still fairly cold. Ngongotaha might just be the place to be. Tell you tomorrow (hopefully).


Never underestimate the awahou bro I caught and released 25 trout in five hours fishing the lake infront of the awahou mouth about this time of the year while I was living down that way.

----------


## Maca49

H308 you have too much time on your hands, wish I had some time to get out! The wind has been cutting Kinloch up all week

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up a very skinny jack at the mouth of the Waiteti just now. A young Maori boy was keen to keep it so I hope he enjoys it. He said he had six brothers and sisters so I don't think it will go far.

----------


## hunter308

> H308 you have too much time on your hands, wish I had some time to get out! The wind has been cutting Kinloch up all week


it has been 3 years since I have fished for trout most of my time is consumed with trying to find a full time job at present.

----------


## P38

> Picked up a very skinny jack at the mouth of the Waiteti just now. A young Maori boy was keen to keep it so I hope he enjoys it. He said he had six brothers and sisters so I don't think it will go far.


That sounds very "Customary" of you James    :Wink:   :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm sure thay will all enjoy it.

Good on you!

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gapped axe

Tarawera has really fired up for those Jigging at the moment, Fly fishing is fair and those trolling are finding it hard, not long before the harling comes on.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Nailed a few harling on okatina last friday ..........also deer in that lake area tooo......friggen interesting paddle with a red skin on the front of ya kayak....tight linss and smokin barrels ..... :Thumbsup:

----------

